# 330 D



## Barcman70 (Nov 9, 2021)

Good evening,

New to the forum. New to owning land. 

I just purchased 12 acres. Plan on clearing and either small farming or animal raising on about 8 of it. Thinking I need a tractor for some of the chores around.

Found a Yanmar 330D with a loader on front for 7500. 

Two questions. Would this be a good fit for what I have and/or is 7500 a fair price? Seller says everything works and no issues. I believe he fixes and sells used tractors. Or is there something else I should be looking at? I try to pay cash so trying to get something reasonably priced. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like a pretty decent tractor for what you need. As far as value goes, I'm sure someone knowledgeable in these tractors will stop by to help you out.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I would consider that a very fair price if the tractor is in good shape. Good supply on parts for that model and on line parts manual.


----------



## Barcman70 (Nov 9, 2021)

winston said:


> I would consider that a very fair price if the tractor is in good shape. Good supply on parts for that model and on line parts manual.


Thank you! Yes looks like it is in good shape. Someone painted it John Deere colors otherwise looks clean. Will go look at it. Thanks for the help!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Barcman70 said:


> Good evening,
> 
> New to the forum. New to owning land.
> 
> ...



That would be an ideal machine. The YM330D is a 4WD, 33Hp out the PTO, so the engine is about 35Hp. The machine is very well supported in the Parts network.

The price is actually AWESOME because most machines like it are running toward the $10K price. Reason being, the YM330 has no computer nor emission hardware. Thus, making it so simple to work on. It would be something that sells very FAST.

We have the manuals here on this site for FREE as well.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Barcman70 said:


> Thank you! Yes looks like it is in good shape. Someone painted it John Deere colors otherwise looks clean. Will go look at it. Thanks for the help!


Painted JD Green/Yellow, then it's now called a YanDeere.


----------



## Barcman70 (Nov 9, 2021)

Here she is. I will try to get out and look at it. 

Anything I should be checking other than for leaks and fluids?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Barcman70 said:


> Here she is. I will try to get out and look at it.
> 
> Anything I should be checking other than for leaks and fluids?


Knowing the total hours on the meter.

When running at idle, does it smoke soot or white gases or nothing at all.

If all is good, maybe $7,200 if you can make them budge a tiny bit.  But, seriously, that is a great price with loader for the machine.

Inspect the PTO as well.

It has the 3T84 engine. It's the most widely used engine in the Yanmar YM Series. It shares engine parts with the JD850/JD950/JD1050.

New, it listed for $8K. That would be nearly double in today's market.

TractorData.com Yanmar YM330 tractor information


----------



## Barcman70 (Nov 9, 2021)

Found this one also. Guy wants 10,000 for it. I know it is a different tractor and a lot more horse power. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I disagree with maverick about the hp. I think it is a mistake on tractor data showing 33 pto hp. I believe the 330 has 30 pto hp and 33 engine hp. You will see it correctly on the 336. All the American sold were hp rated at engine, not pto.

If you are considering moving round bales the Massey would be better. Of course, condition is important either way.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Barcman70 said:


> Found this one also. Guy wants 10,000 for it. I know it is a different tractor and a lot more horse power.
> 
> Any thoughts?


It's a trade off. The Massey will have much more power, but comes at the cost of using much more fuel, especially that 16:1 compression and being a 4-cly. Additionally, the tractor is a heavy. Unlike the Yanmar, it has a huge weight to size ratio. The Massey is a large machine vs the Yanmar being a full size compact. 

If you plan on passing up on the Yanmar, I know of several folks in that region who would jump on it ASAP. Even a fella in Colorado!


----------



## Barcman70 (Nov 9, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> It's a trade off. The Massey will have much more power, but comes at the cost of using much more fuel, especially that 16:1 compression and being a 4-cly. Additionally, the tractor is a heavy. Unlike the Yanmar, it has a huge weight to size ratio. The Massey is a large machine vs the Yanmar being a full size compact.
> 
> If you plan on passing up on the Yanmar, I know of several folks in that region who would jump on it ASAP. Even a fella in Colorado!


Shhh. Don't tell him about it yet. Leaning that direction. I do have some round bales on my property at the moment but my neighbor has a skid steer that I can use if I need it.


----------



## Barcman70 (Nov 9, 2021)

Well. Snooze. Loose. Tractor sold. Bummer was excited to go see it. Will let you all know what else I find. Thanks for the help and advice!


----------



## Barcman70 (Nov 9, 2021)

Well now the search begins again. Any tractors I should try to look for? Any that I should stay clear of?


bmaverick said:


> It's a trade off. The Massey will have much more power, but comes at the cost of using much more fuel, especially that 16:1 compression and being a 4-cly. Additionally, the tractor is a heavy. Unlike the Yanmar, it has a huge weight to size ratio. The Massey is a large machine vs the Yanmar being a full size compact.
> 
> If you plan on passing up on the Yanmar, I know of several folks in that region who would jump on it ASAP. Even a fella in Colorado!


Spotted a kubota L295DT for 9700.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Barcman70 said:


> Well now the search begins again. Any tractors I should try to look for? Any that I should stay clear of?
> 
> Spotted a kubota L295DT for 9700.


Not sure of your area. I can find things all day long across the entire country and Canada. LOL


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Barcman70 said:


> Well now the search begins again. Any tractors I should try to look for? Any that I should stay clear of?
> 
> Spotted a kubota L295DT for 9700.


All I know about Kubota's is they are orange. I learned from both friends and family that 'had' owned them, avoid the BX Series. Cracked blocks or blown engines. I've only heard that the L Series is better. How much, no clue, I don't know of anyone personally with a 3-digit L Series to comment.

Before just jumping to what is there, read up on the certain model. Also, if you target certain brands, know the most popular engines to ensure you have ample of parts going forwards. The last thing you need is an engine that had a run life of 5 years and low production numbers. Parts would be difficult or very pricey in the long haul of things.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Barcman70 said:


> Well. Snooze. Loose. Tractor sold. Bummer was excited to go see it. Will let you all know what else I find. Thanks for the help and advice!



Check tractor house website......


----------



## Barcman70 (Nov 9, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> All I know about Kubota's is they are orange. I learned from both friends and family that 'had' owned them, avoid the BX Series. Cracked blocks or blown engines. I've only heard that the L Series is better. How much, no clue, I don't know of anyone personally with a 3-digit L Series to comment.
> 
> Before just jumping to what is there, read up on the certain model. Also, if you target certain brands, know the most popular engines to ensure you have ample of parts going forwards. The last thing you need is an engine that had a run life of 5 years and low production numbers. Parts would be difficult or very pricey in the long haul of things.


Very good advice. I will try to be patient. We are in the Kansas City area. Let me know where to look for good tractors. 

Thanks and Blessings


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Barcman70 said:


> Very good advice. I will try to be patient. We are in the Kansas City area. Let me know where to look for good tractors.
> 
> Thanks and Blessings



Tractor House website is a good place to start


----------



## Barcman70 (Nov 9, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> Tractor House website is a good place to start


Found 2 on tractor house. Ford 1710 and new holland tc29. Both have buckets. Both same engine manufacturer Ford is 8000 New Holland 9900. Both on the lower horse power range from what I Think I could use.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Barcman70 said:


> Found 2 on tractor house. Ford 1710 and new holland tc29. Both have buckets. Both same engine manufacturer Ford is 8000 New Holland 9900. Both on the lower horse power range from what I Think I could use.


A Ford 1900 or better is what you really need. Neighbor has a 2-cly 1700. My riding mower does more things than that SCUT could.


----------



## Barcman70 (Nov 9, 2021)

That is what I am hoping to avoid. I need a functional machine. 

12 acres and I run a lawn care company. We bring debris and leaves back and need them moved / piled etc. 

What about massey ferguson 1045. How is the enginge/parts for that?


----------



## i4110peter (Nov 29, 2021)

For what it is worth, I have owned my Yanmar 336D for about 30 years. and it has served me well through 2 10 acre property developments. This include trenching, logging, stump removal, along with the normal loader and grading duties. Had to have the clutch assy rebuilt and have broken parts due to my own mistakes. Take care of your equipment and it will take care of you.


----------

